# Looking For Adjustable Sights---Beretta PX4 Full Size



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

I have been searching for a source where I can purchase adjustable sights for my Beretta PX4. Unless I have truly missed something, it appears as though the Beretta web sight might be my only option. It's not a bad price.....under $60.00. Anybody come across any other options?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Doug B. said:


> I have been searching for a source where I can purchase adjustable sights for my Beretta PX4. Unless I have truly missed something, it appears as though the Beretta web sight might be my only option. It's not a bad price.....under $60.00. Anybody come across any other options?


The sights are made by *LPA* and so far they are the only one's making adj. sights for the PX4 line that I've found.


----------

